# EOS R5 and wifi printing



## Tomas Luka (Mar 1, 2021)

Hello, on my old EOS R used the option of direct printing to the selphy cp1300 printer. Great thing especially at weddings. Unfortunately, this option is not available on the new EOS R5. Do you have any advice on how to set this up? I didn't expect this to be such a more expensive model. Thank you


----------



## koenkooi (Mar 1, 2021)

It also looks like the in-camera RAW editing is gone as well. On my RP and M6II I can crop/rotate/etc before sending it to a printer, no such thing on the R5.


----------



## Tomas Luka (Mar 1, 2021)

Je mi to velmi líto  Jsem profesionální svatební fotograf a chci na svatbě vytisknout několik fotografií. EOS R a EOS RP nebyl problém. Koupili jsme nový drahý model a nemohu najít? Proč?


----------

